# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  really small laundry trough

## JBAG

Does anyone know if you can get a laundry trough/cabinet 300mm wide at the front??  I,ve been trawling the net but the smallest I've seen is 350.

----------


## Batpig

Dear JBag, 
Just to help you get some "closure", I'm fairly certain that you wont find one. I went through the whole rigmarole myself a year or so back, and there was nothing out there that was much under 400 wide. I ended up going for an Everhard Slimline-Mini (397mm wide). T'was a nicer finish than the Clark equivalent. 
Best Wishes,
Batpig.

----------


## JBAG

Cheers mate, I was hoping to be able to rearrange without moving the trough, but it looks like I'll have to.

----------


## Cecile

Have you thought about contacting a stainless steel fabricator to see if they can make you one?

----------


## hammerNtong

Does the trough need to be in a cabinet? I am soon redesigning a laundry as part of a reno, I am looking at putting a stainless steel sink into a bench. My 'nearest and dearest' WILL kill for more benchspace. I am also tight with room and while I would like a deep trough, I am considering placing a wider trough into the bench sideways (but havent completely settled on that idea yet).
I dont rate the the old tin cabinet - they have never looked good in my opinion, the doors are flimsy and the storage layout is generally hideous, they rust out... for me it is time to move on.

----------


## JBAG

Stainless steel fabricator eh!?  Any idea what the cost of that would be??
Cabinet is not important to us hammerNtong. I too dislike them, rather have shelves or a seperate cabinet for storage. The problem is mainly the small size of the laundry, the awkwardly positioned existing trough and the inwardly opening doors (one to get into the laundry and one to go outside).
Also the wiring, window, manhole in the roof and pipes in the wall prohibit mounting the dryer on the wall to make room, so it's either a small trough OR move the trough.
How hard would it be too move the taps so I could put a trough in a different spot?

----------


## Cecile

> Stainless steel fabricator eh!?  Any idea what the cost of that would be??

  No.  You'd have to do what I would do, ring someone and ask.   
Also, if you can change one door to a cavity slider you'll save a heap of space

----------


## JBAG

We've got brick walls so, correct me if I'm wrong, I think it would be a lot of work to change doors.
We actually don't use the external door so I've decided to buy a front loading washing machine, put it in front of the door and then mount the dryer on the door above it. That'll free up a whole wall for storage and the sink can stay where it is, although I'll get a new cabinet, or mount in in a bench (good idea hammerNtong) coz I really don't like the steel one.

----------


## Moondog55

You could build a frame for the cavity slider parallel to the existing wall but that is probably too much . Why not post a floor plan and maybe we can collectively think of some alternative solutions. Are you sure you won't need the exterior access in the future??

----------


## Starky

Hey Moondog,  
Found on ebay this morning - Stainless-Steel-Undermount-Sink-Bowl-320mmx380mmx180mm?  Getting closer? 
Starky

----------


## JBAG

OK heres a quick sketch....  
On the left is before, right is after.
I figure this is the easiest way to do it so I don't have to move taps or avoid wires in the walls or change the doors. I'll mount the dryer on the existing external door so that if we ever do need to use that door for some one off reason we can just move the dryer and w/m temporarily. 
What do you reckon??

----------

